

Bitcoin nodes surged to 200k - disclosure
http://getaddr.bitnodes.io/chart/nodes/

======
nullc
This is _highly_ misleading. The actual number of nodes that they're measuring
is 11,664, which is a sudden increase from a slowly declining level of about
4,400 as of a month ago.

The 196,123 number is a count of the number of distinct IP addresses being
rumored between nodes. Most of them are never working garbage sent into the
network by confused software, misguided would-be DOS attackers, etc.

~~~
carbocation
If the actual number is still doubling rapidly from a recent nadir, isn't the
implication the same?

Also, for people who don't see this as natural (and I agree that it looks
almost mechanical), is this a misguided "51%" attack? (Seems unlikely given
that if you have the resources for that, you also probably understand how it
works.) Just curious what people see this sudden change as representing.

~~~
gwern
> Also, for people who don't see this as natural (and I agree that it looks
> almost mechanical), is this a misguided "51%" attack?

No. The whole point of the POW mechanism is to frustrate cheap easy Sybil
attacks where someone sets up a few thousand IPs and dictates what the network
says.

------
slipt
People keep asking me "What is the best way to convert my bitcoins to
cash?"... anyone know a good answer that you know works (first hand)?

~~~
ihsw
It depends _heavily_ on where you are, which bank you're with, with whom
you're a citizen of, and a myriad of other factors.

Canadians may have an easier time than Americans, but Britons will be SOL.

~~~
davidsong
> Britons will be SOL

Is it that hard to set up on BitBargain?

~~~
user24
It is not smooth at all: [https://bitbargain.co.uk/trade-bitcoins-
app](https://bitbargain.co.uk/trade-bitcoins-app)

Not to mention the 0.4XBT non refundable seller application fee.

For a one-off "I want to cash out" use case this is completely unworkable.

------
simondlr
I was watching this through the year, wondering if the decline was due to
people moving over to web wallets. Clearly not. I bet this is a good
indication of price. The more there is online, the more natural interest there
is. I think over time it will start meaning less and less as people do INDEED
move over to other wallets.

~~~
calinet6
The problem is that this doesn't quite look like natural growth. Maybe it is,
but it's pretty quick, constant, and unnatural looking. People don't generally
behave that way.

------
eudox
First the surge in Tor nodes, now this? I bet the Feds did this.

~~~
VMG
how generous of them

------
oakwhiz
I think that perhaps a large portion of Bitcoin nodes are "dormant," i.e.
offline until the owner feels like updating in order to make a transaction.

